# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  مسااااااااااعدة

## hashimk1992

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا حاب اسأل ويا ريت حد يجاوبني بسرعة 
هندسة المياه والبيئة اللي بجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية كلية الحصن 
هي فرع من فروع الهندسة المدنية 

طيب حد علمكم بصحلي أحول هندسة مدنية عامة لأي جامعة من هذا التخصص 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بسأل لأنو ما في زيو غير بالبلقاء التطبيقية

----------


## عاشق الحصن

صدقا اخي ما بعرف 

لكن انا بقدر افيدك بشغله 

رح اعطيك رقم كلية الحصن و اتصل فيهم واطلب رئيس قسم القبول و التسجيل

و الجواب عنده اكيد

وهاي رقم الكليه اخي العزيز

027010400

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

جاوبتك بموضوعك التاني

----------

